# VW Button declas



## AesthetiCreations (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys. Have not been on here in a while but thought I would stop by to say that the VW button decals are back in stock!

Coolest decal you could ever put on your car. 










http://www.aesthetic-creations.com/category.php?id_category=15


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Love mine. :beer:


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

A good find. I'm putting in an order.

Bill


----------



## tommy88 (Apr 22, 2012)

Does it fits the 2012 Beetle button's? Are there other decals?


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

BLEH! says they are sold out


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

*Back from the dead...*

Hey whats up guys/gals. 

I saw a fellow member on here with these stickers on the empty button spaces we have and thought it would be cool to get some. Unfortunately Mike from aestheticreations stopped making them but I got in contact with him and he agreed on making some as long as we get to 50 

If we get 50 then he'll do it for $15.00 plus shipping and 4% paypal fees. 

We actually got to 50+ and now taking orders. Please send payment to [email protected]

Here's what it looks like, this is on Sterio1D's CC :beer:


----------



## burnt_toasty (May 28, 2009)

Is this still going on?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

burnt_toasty said:


> Is this still going on?


Pm me.


----------

